# My heavily pregnant cat? Help.



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm probably just being a worry bug. 

My cat is heavily pregnant, yesterday i noticed that the babies inside her were really hard? Well today they don't feel like that anymore, and this evening she's laying on the table like normal but she's shaking? And her legs are twitching? She wasn't interested in her dinner, she just drank loads. I can still feel movement. She aslo vomited the other day and had runny poo yesterday if this helps. She isnt making any noises, like crying or anything.

Are these signs that she is about to have them?


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

well roxy also had runny poo the evening before she gave birth so it could be very soon! good luck x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

sounds like its time my cats bellys get very hard and kits stop moving, however im sure we said this the other day?? how londs its been since her plug went??


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Hopefully an experienced cat breeder will be along to advise ... If you are genuinely worried about your cat call your vet for professional advice. A forum can only give very general information.


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Well i'm not 100% sure it was her plug in the litter tray, i just don't know what else it could of been. I'm just a worrier.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

With those symptoms, particularly shaking and twitching/muscle tremors in her legs, I think a trip to the vet would be advisable asap.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I think thts its time to call the vets, and ask them if you should bring her in


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

One of my girls legs don't exactly twitch but she pushes it out when the babies are making their way down. I think with this being all so new to you a word with the Vet may reassure you.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't like the sound of this, especially the shaking. If nothing has happened overnight, I think you need a vet trip, and you need it this morning while (hopefully) your vet is still within normal hours. It's hard to know without seeing the cat, but from your description, this could be very nasty. I do hope I have simply misunderstood. Please update asap.

Liz


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Hope this poor cat has been seen by vet, what a crying shame cats are bred from when owners really have no idea 

Breaks my heart, so easily avoided too, with a little thought ... There is so much help available with spaying/neutering.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> Hope this poor cat has been seen by vet, what a crying shame cats are bred from when owners really have no idea
> 
> Breaks my heart, so easily avoided too, with a little thought ... There is so much help available with spaying/neutering.


I hope also that the cat has been taken to the vets. He was posting about her mucous plug around the 28th and if she hasn't had them by now surely there has to be something wrong. I've never had a cat with a litter but I'm sure being a week over labour can't be right. Hopefully everyone realises the advice of a vet is more important than the advice of someone on a forum.

However just to point you in the direction of this

http://www.petforums.co.uk/2156491-post3.html

they rescued her then found out she was pregnant they didn't plan it and weren't irresponsible with not getting her neutered.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Cloudygirl said:


> they rescued her then found out she was pregnant they didn't plan it and weren't irresponsible with not getting her neutered.


Hopefully that is the case ...

Let's hope for an update saying she has received veterinary attention. Thank you for responding  x


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

Cloudygirl said:


> I hope also that the cat has been taken to the vets. He was posting about her mucous plug around the 28th and if she hasn't had them by now surely there has to be something wrong. I've never had a cat with a litter but I'm sure being a week over labour can't be right. Hopefully everyone realises the advice of a vet is more important than the advice of someone on a forum.
> 
> However just to point you in the direction of this
> 
> ...


Well I can relate to that as I bought a cat 4 weeks ago, only to come in from a funeral on Monday to find her having kittens on my sons bed and I am breeder. I thought she just a bit chubby, if i had never seen a cat birth before I would have......... :scared: :scared: 

I was very very shocked but thankfully I knew what to expect and knew what I was doing, once I got my head around the fact she wasn't peeing the bed!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Cloudygirl said:


> I hope also that the cat has been taken to the vets. He was posting about her mucous plug around the 28th and if she hasn't had them by now surely there has to be something wrong. I've never had a cat with a litter but I'm sure being a week over labour can't be right. Hopefully everyone realises the advice of a vet is more important than the advice of someone on a forum.


bl;imey was it that long ago? vets asap for me


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

I took her into the vet and turns out one of the kittens was just pushing down on her rib making her very uncomfortable, bless her. It's stopped now. Apparently the kittens are getting into birthing position and this has made her very uncomfortable. She is very swollen too, but everything is normal.

Also, i don't agree with breeding cats i just took her in as she was abandoned and i couldn't just let her roam the streets in her pregnant state, i am going to get her spayed as soon as the kittens are weaned. 

Thank you.


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

Jck17 said:


> I took her into the vet and turns out one of the kittens was just pushing down on her rib making her very uncomfortable, bless her. It's stopped now. Apparently the kittens are getting into birthing position and this has made her very uncomfortable. She is very swollen too, but everything is normal.
> 
> Also, i don't agree with breeding cats i just took her in as she was abandoned and i couldn't just let her roam the streets in her pregnant state, i am going to get her spayed as soon as the kittens are weaned.
> 
> Thank you.


that's good news any idea when there due? good for you taking her in :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Jck17 said:


> I took her into the vet and turns out one of the kittens was just pushing down on her rib making her very uncomfortable, bless her. It's stopped now. Apparently the kittens are getting into birthing position and this has made her very uncomfortable. She is very swollen too, but everything is normal.
> 
> Also, i don't agree with breeding cats i just took her in as she was abandoned and i couldn't just let her roam the streets in her pregnant state, i am going to get her spayed as soon as the kittens are weaned.
> 
> Thank you.


dont worry we know that you rescued her  Breeding when done proplery is fine.

So glad to hear that she is doing well. when did they say she would be due?


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Anytime between now and 3 days time


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Jck17 said:


> Anytime between now and 3 days time


oooo watch her carefully now then, is she big?


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Huge! i didn't think her belly would be able to get this big.


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

ah glad all is well!!!good luck x


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

Glad she is well!!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Great news, good to hear you did the right thing and had her seen to.

Fingers crossed everything goes well.


----------

